# Is there a vinyl cutter plotter that can crease and cut custom boxes



## Witko1968 (Jul 12, 2015)

Is there a vinyl cutter plotter that can crease and cut custom boxes. I read some where that they had a crease blade insert to make boxes?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Witko1968 said:


> Is there a vinyl cutter plotter that can crease and cut custom boxes. I read some where that they had a crease blade insert to make boxes?


I believe all Graphtec 8600 series plotters can with the right tool added.
The 8000 series could also.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

You may be looking for a flat bed cutter. That's one of the tasks the flat bed cutters are designed for.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXXXq4kLo2M


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

You can use a special creasing tool in the Graphtecs, but basically you could also use an empty ball-point pen to do exactly the same job in a pen holder.

Other methods involved cutting the crease lines with less pressure, so that you don't cut through the media, or alternatively cut perforated lines. These methods don't involve the use of special tools.


----------

